# Twilight



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OH! come on people dont be SHY!! give me something! Pretty Please!!??


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok so you have the vampires and the halloween themed snacks, I think your twilight theme is already Halloween. To add more effect you could use black lace to place on top of tables and countertops, hang spiders and webs in the house, use a blacklight in an area with different jars of glowing "itmes" which could be twilight themed, werewolf blood, vampire sparkles, moonbeams, etc.
Play creepy background music like midnight syndicate, nox arcana, virgil, ect.
How about those candy IV bags with the red liquid candy, you could put blood type labels on them as if they came from the blood bank.
I love the twilight movies too. I have to think a bit to come up with more ideas.
Hope this helps - to start anyway


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a little note right now - On your invite, have a map getting to your house and off to the left or the right have an arrow that you would normally see for the next town over, and have it say Forks.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Halloweve, just by the very nature of the theme, it can be considered "halloween". You have all the traditional stuff there. The caramel apples, werewolf cupcakes, the candy. Just the black, red and white theme is all very "halloweenie". 

If you think about the other themes we do could you consider a twilight theme any less tied into Halloween? Killer clown theme? Leather face- butcher shop? Mad scientist? Nothing really defines an absolute written in stone Halloween theme. 

You might be hung up on the color confusion, like black and orange is typically what brings Halloween to mind. But lately, people have been doing some really awesome designs without those colors. 

Lime green glitter with black, black and purple, red and black, white-red and black, ect. We are busting out of the orange and black lately, so I wouldnt worry too much about if its halloweenie enough  You have all the basics to an awesome party already.

Why not add some spooky woods to your home? Its a twilight AND traditional halloween theme.  Get lots of cardboard and make 3D trees and walls, or get the room rolls fr the walls, though that would cost a pretty penny when you can usually get free cardboard. 

I like the blacklight idea, and with the white pieces you have it will look great. You can even just do the drinks area for that. Apple cider would be delicious and traditional halloween with the added element that its not overtly obvious and overtake the twilight theme.

For ambiance, you could find a CD with soft rain and occasional distant rolling thunder. Washington is pretty rainy and in the books its generally overcast, it ties in with trad. Halloween and the twilight theme. I would go a step further and get the soundtrack for the twilight movie and play it from another source softly, as long as its music only and no dialogue, along with the soft rain and rolling thunder it can be hauntingly beautiful. 


*found this it might be useful- http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/04/host-a-twilight-theme-party-at-home/

also if you search "twilight" on that site it has some neat ideas, you might have already been there because you mentioned wrapped twizzlers and I saw those there too. Hot apple cider was mentioned too.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think if you want to add more halloween effect to it you should play up to the strengths of the theme, vampires and wolves...

You sound like your doing great already! I love the red lip gloss idea from the hostess site and all the gems everywhere. 

Carving pumpkins with twilight sayings, you could always add a little Italiano dish to the table and put fangs in it or kreppy crawly stuff.

I hope as halloween gets closer some of the magazines will have some good ideas for this theme as I know it's really poular lately.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Peniwize the Clown said:


> Just a little note right now - On your invite, have a map getting to your house and off to the left or the right have an arrow that you would normally see for the next town over, and have it say Forks.


I really like that idea but my sister and i feel that it might confuse our guests while trying to get here or maybe not really get the joke. AGAIN! the idea is great!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I agree with Halloweve, just by the very nature of the theme, it can be considered "halloween". You have all the traditional stuff there. The caramel apples, werewolf cupcakes, the candy. Just the black, red and white theme is all very "halloweenie".
> 
> If you think about the other themes we do could you consider a twilight theme any less tied into Halloween? Killer clown theme? Leather face- butcher shop? Mad scientist? Nothing really defines an absolute written in stone Halloween theme.
> 
> ...





We were mainly concern was teh Twilight theme getting lost into our halloween decortations and for the guests not to get the point of it.

We are considering the major colors.... RED WHITE AND BLACK.... maybe dark gray too.

My sister and I just yesterday in the pool, talking about the possibleablity of background forrest. I did mention of wanting FULL MOON with bats.

I do have a soundtrack of just thunders so that was good idea, for Rain i will have to look for that one. That was good idea. I have the two sound tracks that are out and i didnt think about the Thunder sounds. Good one.

My sister is in love with black lights i think she will have them up regardless of the theme. LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ghostly Duo said:


> I think if you want to add more halloween effect to it you should play up to the strengths of the theme, vampires and wolves...
> 
> You sound like your doing great already! I love the red lip gloss idea from the hostess site and all the gems everywhere.
> 
> ...



I think I know what website you were talking about!! I took notes loving the ideas she had going. For the carving the pumpkin twilight theme. I didnt think of that considering I am going full blast pumpkin theme outside with my graveyard theme. OOhh nice really really.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Theme within the Invitation.
Why not work on highlighting the Theme within a Halloween invitation. To be honest, I don't know much about Twilight . but I know there is a rivalry between werewolves and vampires. Maybe you can use that as a central point of the invitation. Maybe something like, once every 100 years on All Hallow's Eve Werewolves and Vampires battle together at Twilight. Or Put there differences aside for some friendly competition at Twilight. I don't know, something like that. You could maybe have pictures of the two main characters from the movie. 

Game
Then maybe you could have some kind of game where people are put into two groups, either vampire or werewolf (could do it randomly), and then people are eliminated. I think the vampire - werewolf rivalry could be perfect for planning some kind of ongoing activity for the night. I am playing a zombie-verse human high card game at my 2010 party. It's a background game that is completely optional that will go on through the night. May or may not be of interest to you. But you could probably adapt it to Twilight. Here's the link of the thread I talk about it in, towards the bottom of page 1. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90131-2010-party-ideas-plans.html

Again, I really don't know much about the books/movies - so I apologize if my ideas really don't apply. Hopefully they'll at least help you brainstorm.

Good luck.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a link to Thunder & Rain FX that I uploaded to a share site. It is just over 25 minutes long so you would have to put it on a loop to last the whole night.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/mfGezuVb/02_Thunder__Rain.html


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JahRah said:


> Theme within the Invitation.
> Why not work on highlighting the Theme within a Halloween invitation. To be honest, I don't know much about Twilight . but I know there is a rivalry between werewolves and vampires. Maybe you can use that as a central point of the invitation. Maybe something like, once every 100 years on All Hallow's Eve Werewolves and Vampires battle together at Twilight. Or Put there differences aside for some friendly competition at Twilight. I don't know, something like that. You could maybe have pictures of the two main characters from the movie.
> 
> Game
> ...


I am ahead of you on the invites!! I am doing it based on Twilight Saga, sooooo which means, I will have invite of just Edward, just Jacob, Edward and Bella and hand holding a small pumpkin instead of apple. I decided that I am going to use 4 different invite to send out to the guest. I will be sure to send the ones I know who is a Team Edward or Team Jacob, you know drill.

THANKS!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Here is a link to Thunder & Rain FX that I uploaded to a share site. It is just over 25 minutes long so you would have to put it on a loop to last the whole night.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/mfGezuVb/02_Thunder__Rain.html


OOOHHHHH!! GOODY!! Thanks!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Nowhining, I think that sounds like a great party idea. I have read all the books and am going with some friends to see the new movie, although I don't consider myself a fanatic of the series. Some people might make fun of the theme because they don't like either Edward or Jacob. Maybe they can be the Volturi or just the unseeing townspeople!
Hope you have a great party!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

kjbittick said:


> Nowhining, I think that sounds like a great party idea. I have read all the books and am going with some friends to see the new movie, although I don't consider myself a fanatic of the series. Some people might make fun of the theme because they don't like either Edward or Jacob. Maybe they can be the Volturi or just the unseeing townspeople!
> Hope you have a great party!


I am Twilight Mom sadly  (LOL) my two best friend, and my son are going with me to see the movie on the 30th...
anyway.... I decide to do Twilight-Halloween theme this year, it just seem to be just right, plus I was in bit of making fun of mood too which is why I am going to make my hubby my bad version of Edward the glitter vamp! LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am doing 2 door prizes this year. It would be my sister and I's first time. I have one medium size Twilight theme door prize gift and I think I will on the other doot prize would be like couple of Horror DVD door prize. I think to do this becuz the Twilight one is mostly girly gift, so to make up for it couple of DVD horror for guy. WHADDA think?

i do have couple other ideas but I am not at home and I cannot even remember. Good thing I wrote this down at home. I am still trying to come up with other ideas..... Damn I am really empty on it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Twlight??? Hahahaha. Jk. Could be a very nice halloween party. Who wouldent want to come to a party with an army of vampires?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Twlight??? Hahahaha. Jk. Could be a very nice halloween party. Who wouldent want to come to a party with an army of vampires?


I thought it would be funny as H*LL and even my sister was all for doing a Twilight theme. I am just hoping we have a bit of success with party this year.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

yup me and my sister (nowhining)even gotten a standup photo of Edward and Jacob with bella in the background and a poster on the way... in the poster "bella" face will be cutted out( sry no offence to anyone) for thoses who want their pic with Edward


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

We (spookyone and me) also want to frame a saying 

"FOR YOUR SAFETY PLEASE MAKE SURE ALL PAPER CUTS AND OPEN SORES ARE COVERED WITH A BAND-AID"
MAYBE WITH BAND AID HALF ALL OVER THE PICTURE FRAME....


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

How about assigning each guest a "vamp" or "wolf" status, and they have to come dressed the part?

Also, just a heads up, I have a Vamps vs. Wolves game coming out next month. There was a delay, but here's the original blog post about it from a few months ago. The characters are not the same, but could be easily adapted, if you get my drift.

http://www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com/game-sneak-preview-vamps-vs-wolves


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oriental trading is selling some Twilight products...like plates and things with the great trio on them,etc.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*No matter what one of you should be wearing these, I guess the one of you that is team Jacob. I give you Wolfbeaters by Iron Fist!!*

Amazon.com: Iron Fist Wolfbeater Black Platform: Shoes


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *No matter what one of you should be wearing these, I guess the one of you that is team Jacob. I give you Wolfbeaters by Iron Fist!!*
> 
> Amazon.com: Iron Fist Wolfbeater Black Platform: Shoes


Sorry Spookilicious Mama I am Team Edward... :]


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, I don't know if this will help but last Halloween I used one of those stands that holds like six bottles for shots. I called it BLOOD SHOTS. I used empty wine battles and created labels with blood types and who the blood came from. It was a kids party so we used punch but wine or whatever would be even better. I got the stand at a thrift store for $3 not bad and everyone loved it. I will try to copy the pic to here but I am a rookie so if it doesn't work got to my profile if you are interested.





















I also made a coffin shaped red velvet cake and vampire bite cookies. I think like the others, vampires and werewolves are Halloween so there's nothing to incorporate. Have fun.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont know what kind of budget you have but you could split your home up into two distict themes, one half decorated in Indian campfire type decorations with faux fur a full moon and put your Team Jacob/Jacob "The Pack" if you are really good at pumpking the pack tattoo pumpkins on one side and on the other candles flowers and elegant decorations with the Edward / Cullens / Volturi pumpkins on that side. I like Maidens idea of assigning all your guests to a side when they arive. I would split the rooms with a town sign that said Forks. thats my 2 cents


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Sorry Spookilicious Mama I am Team Edward... :]


Is anyone ACTUALLY Team Jacob? I've never seen anyone say they're Team Jacob.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

mysterymaiden said:


> Is anyone ACTUALLY Team Jacob? I've never seen anyone say they're Team Jacob.


I am not an avid Twilight fan by any means but The Pack > The Cullans


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> Is anyone ACTUALLY Team Jacob? I've never seen anyone say they're Team Jacob.


well my two best friends are Team Jacob. Does that help any? LOL! My sister is Team Switerland (i think i spelled it wrong).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hyprosick said:


> I dont know what kind of budget you have but you could split your home up into two distict themes, one half decorated in Indian campfire type decorations with faux fur a full moon and put your Team Jacob/Jacob "The Pack" if you are really good at pumpking the pack tattoo pumpkins on one side and on the other candles flowers and elegant decorations with the Edward / Cullens / Volturi pumpkins on that side. I like Maidens idea of assigning all your guests to a side when they arive. I would split the rooms with a town sign that said Forks. thats my 2 cents


I, too been wondering about the budget myself. I have been collecting Twilight theme gifts goodies and door prizes and they are adding up and I dont like this one bit. It makes me think I wont have a budget for anything else.
Again it worries me and my sister and I have not yet to sit down and "PLAN" the party yet.

Since the party is done at my sister's house, I know for a fact that the kitchen will be elegant Twilight theme with candles and apples and red ribbons and such... and the garge will be done forest theme with a big fat moon somewhere (i hope) with a pool table in the middle of it. 
The rest of her house she will decorated to her heart's content.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

4mygirls said:


> Hi, I don't know if this will help but last Halloween I used one of those stands that holds like six bottles for shots. I called it BLOOD SHOTS. I used empty wine battles and created labels with blood types and who the blood came from. It was a kids party so we used punch but wine or whatever would be even better. I got the stand at a thrift store for $3 not bad and everyone loved it. I will try to copy the pic to here but I am a rookie so if it doesn't work got to my profile if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I have been eyeballing that wine thing my self but I could never bring myself to buy one.... I do love the idea you did with it. Even if it is just fill with punch.

I have seen the recipe for that cookie bite. I thought about doing the sugar cookie kind. with out the chocolate. You know sugar cookies never fail and this year when V-Day went on clearnace I was able to get me this big size lips on sale thinking it would be a great use for halloween lips with fangs. I think this will be on my lists for the sweet menus with werewolf cupcakes and blood splat cupcakes.

The last but not the least. I do enjoy your coffin cake. My suggestion would be either double the cake to make it thicker or you need a bigger pan LOL! Warning: might steal that idea for my mother to have a cake for work. hahha (I always make her Halloween cake for her to take to work.) AGAIN, I really enjoy the coffin cake.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

What a cool idea with the bottles and the punch!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Hyprosick said:


> I dont know what kind of budget you have but you could split your home up into two distict themes, one half decorated in Indian campfire type decorations with faux fur a full moon and put your Team Jacob/Jacob "The Pack" if you are really good at pumpking the pack tattoo pumpkins on one side and on the other candles flowers and elegant decorations with the Edward / Cullens / Volturi pumpkins on that side. I like Maidens idea of assigning all your guests to a side when they arive. I would split the rooms with a town sign that said Forks. thats my 2 cents


those are pretty neat ideas ya got going lol but since its gonna be at my house and im stuck with the decoration lol which i love lol i do know i am gonna be looking for a wood theme to have


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> those are pretty neat ideas ya got going lol but since its gonna be at my house and im stuck with the decoration lol which i love lol i do know i am gonna be looking for a wood theme to have


Sis, I was figuring on your garge to be the forest theme which would be like a bit of Jacob and the Kitchen will be the Twilight elegant theme.


----------



## Naughty Monkey (Jul 16, 2010)

We did a HBO series (True Blood Party) last year, Red Velvet cupcakes, white frosting, red lettering with quotes from the show, also used candy fangs. Red adult beverages & True Blood the drink (which is expensive but I used it sparingly) I had squirt guns filled with water & decorated them with fake gemstones & crosses and bible sayings about evil, then layed them out randomly here & there. I also had AVL aka American Vampire League & Fellowship of the Sun stuff I printed off the HBO web site. It made it fun for the people who were in the know & started great conversation for thoes who didnt.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I, too been wondering about the budget myself. I have been collecting Twilight theme gifts goodies and door prizes and they are adding up and I dont like this one bit. It makes me think I wont have a budget for anything else.
> Again it worries me and my sister and I have not yet to sit down and "PLAN" the party yet.
> 
> Since the party is done at my sister's house, I know for a fact that the kitchen will be elegant Twilight theme with candles and apples and red ribbons and such... and the garge will be done forest theme with a big fat moon somewhere (i hope) with a pool table in the middle of it.
> The rest of her house she will decorated to her heart's content.


Correction.... The Twilight theme will be done in the Den-Computer room not the Kitchen. Spookyone is planning to be a female mad butchess with a "smock that says dont make me posion your dinner" with body parts hanging off of her. Hence the Kitchen will be this butcher theme. LOL!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

so after making fun of the whole twlight theme my room mate and I are having a twlight party this year. lol.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Naughty Monkey said:


> We did a HBO series (True Blood Party) last year, Red Velvet cupcakes, white frosting, red lettering with quotes from the show, also used candy fangs. Red adult beverages & True Blood the drink (which is expensive but I used it sparingly) I had squirt guns filled with water & decorated them with fake gemstones & crosses and bible sayings about evil, then layed them out randomly here & there. I also had AVL aka American Vampire League & Fellowship of the Sun stuff I printed off the HBO web site. It made it fun for the people who were in the know & started great conversation for thoes who didnt.


Hey what does that True Blood drink taste like?


----------



## Naughty Monkey (Jul 16, 2010)

*true blood drink*

Its really best used as a mix, carbonated & kind of thick, a lil like orange fanta with grapefruit. Its a novelty like vampire wine


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Sis, I was figuring on your garge to be the forest theme which would be like a bit of Jacob and the Kitchen will be the Twilight elegant theme.


eh was rathering the front walk way be the forest with the spider cocoons hanging lol then again u know how i am ... when i make up my mind i'll get it done lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> Hey what does that True Blood drink taste like?


Well I REALLLLLLLY DID NOT like it. Two of my best friends did. Just not my taste.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> so after making fun of the whole twlight theme my room mate and I are having a twlight party this year. lol.


How are you planning yours? I mean, do you know?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Well I REALLLLLLLY DID NOT like it. Two of my best friends did. Just not my taste.


it just wasnt worth the taste for one..... now if it was mixed with something well sure it would help the taste out tons!!!!!


----------

